# Opening Day Bird



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just thought I would share. Birds were real quiet today...no gobbling on the roost. This is the only one that I could find...although I cannot claim the credit. The hens brought him right in to me. For once they actually helped me out...

21 lbs.
11 inch beard
3/4" spurs
10 yard shot with 3.5 inch supermag = priceless.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Bird!! Congrats!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

nice bird. congrats. they were quiet where i was today also. seen 2 monsters but they followed the hens oh well maybe next time. good work.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seen only one all morning. I had some super thick fog all around till about 10. The bird came in at 7 and all I could make out was a black blob walkin around my dekes. Pass on the shot because I couldn't make out if it was a hen or tom.


----------

